# Pup-cakes!



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Dora helped lick the cream-cheese spoon for these but that's about it...these were supposed to be special birthday cupcakes for Dora to share with her people, but a certain Dora's momma :blush: tried a new recipe and it was pretty bad, so we just decorated these for fun! Dora is such a good and attentive helper in the kitchen.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

These look great!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Maybe they tasted bad, but they sure look pretty !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a cute idea. Love the Maltese decorations.:wub::wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Cute!! I wouldn't have eaten one... not because you said that they tasted bad, but because they're so pretty!! You did a great job


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

aahh how cute!! Good job.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

You did a great job with those, they're really cute!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Your little assistant is so adorable, good job Dora. :good post - perfect The pupcakes are so cute, love the tongue. I would eat one.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

those are so cute.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh I love them! well done :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

Those are so cute! I don't think I would be able to eat any of them :w00t:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Love the decoration, I don't know about the recipe, but they still *look* yummy to me  but again I think I won't eat them - they look so cute and pretty made ^_^


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh how cute!!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow those look really good! well done!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

those r really really cute !


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

OMG how cute .


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I didn't know your name was April! Great name:HistericalSmiley:Wow-what beautiful pup-cakes! You did such a great job, it seems a shame to eat them:blush: That Dora is a cutie.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

WOW you did a great job decorating those!!! very cute!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Those are adorable!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

VERY COOL!
Would you mind sharing the recipe?


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Darling!!!!!!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

gopotsgo said:


> VERY COOL!
> Would you mind sharing the recipe?


I can share the cupcake recipe if you want, but like I said, we didn't really care for them. I made a blog post about the cupcakes and it includes a link to an instructional tutorial on how to make shaggy-dog cupcakes.  I'm sure it would work on any kind of cupcake and frosting!

Pirate Cake: Pup-cakes!


----------

